# Extra skin growth on cockatiel's right eyelid



## Tarkinzy (Oct 26, 2020)

Hey! 
I'm new to the community and the Lutino Cockatiel is my first bird. I've noticed that he's got a small extra but of skin growth on his right eyelid... He's untamed and 7-8 months old... He eat completely fine.. 
I'm sorry if the images aren't clear, I don't want to forcibly handle him to get a clean pic so had to take it from outside the cage....


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It doesn't look like the eye is irritated or having any other problems. If the growth isn't causing any problems then you really don't need to worry about it. But you can see a vet if you'd like to get some reassurance about it.


----------

